# Uber driver arrested after police find guns, drugs in hidden compartment



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.foxn...ind-guns-drugs-in-hidden-compartment.amp.html

*Uber driver arrested after police find guns, drugs in hidden compartment*
By Christopher Carbone | Fox News
_









Fernando "Sosa" Rodriguez, 27, was arrested after drugs and a weapon were found on him and in his vehicle. (Stamford Police Department)

An off-duty Uber driver was busted in Conneticut with cocaine, marijuana and a gun after authorities received a tip that he would be in the area delivering drugs.
_
Stamford police officers arrested Fernando "Sosa" Rodriguez, 27, of Danbury, on Wednesday night.

Agents were set up on location and grabbed Rodriguez when he pulled up in a black Jeep SUV, drawing their weapons when he reached into the front of his pants, officials said.

According to the Greenwich Daily Voice, officers searched Rodriguez and the vehicle and found $758 in cash and two tied plastic baggies with 30 grams of cocaine inside, as well as an additional 120 grams of cocaine.

Stamford police officers then brought in K-9 Pyro, who brought them to a secret compartment behind the glove box where they discovered more cocaine and a silver and black Ruger 9-mm. semiautomatic pistol with nine rounds of ammunition next to it, Stamford Police Capt. Richard Conklin told the local publication.

_








(Stamford Police Department)

Rodriguez is a convicted felon who had a previous weapons charge, as well._


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Guess he needed a side-hustle to supplement his side-hustle.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

MHR said:


> Guess he needed a side-hustle to supplement his side-hustle.


Those cocaine and weed apps are really hurting business for Drug dealers I guess lol


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Since he was an "off-duty" Uber driver why even mention he was an Uber driver in the first place?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Guessing he got dinged for "Professionalism" quite a bit, but also accumulated a fair amount of "Great Amenities" badges as well.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Since he was an "off-duty" Uber driver why even mention he was an Uber driver in the first place?


It's well known that Uber drivers have been using the Uber emblem as cover to make their drug deals. Driving around late at night in shady neighborhoods. Even undercover cops have been doing the same to not raise suspicions. "Off duty" just meant he had no passengers.


----------



## exSuperShuttle (May 24, 2018)

How long does it take to be approved for that "GIG"??? Do I need to delete other apps to make room for it???


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

BurgerTiime going by the title of your thread are you implying that all felons should not be allowed to be a rideshare driver?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Iann said:


> BurgerTiime going by the title of your thread are you implying that all felons should not be allowed to be a rideshare driver?


Felons are not allowed to drive school buses, take care of elderly, placed in posistions where underage minors are alone. So yeah felons should not be in the same posistions as ride-share where all those things exists and place the public and minors in danger. This guy could have sold drugs to his passengers and the possibly children. That's unless you think drug dealing felons obey the law and have morals lol! And oh yeah ones that carry fully loaded hand guns. Them are def the most caring drug dealers.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Boooo!


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I think it’s time Uber took a hard look at Checkr and their vetting procedures.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Since he was an "off-duty" Uber driver why even mention he was an Uber driver in the first place?


Because it sells the news. All of us would have skipped over this story and thought "Oh well, another Floridian drug dealer gets busted. We see that on every episode of Cops and Live PD." But now when you throw Uber driver in there it stirs the pot mighty thick.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

It's kinda ironic that somone with no morals is working for fuber ,but there is a first time for everything.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

When Houston instituted the now defunct fingerprinting/drug testing etc., uber at first didn't deactivate drivers without the permit. After a rape accusation by a felon who would not have passed the fingerprinting they finally cut off drivers who had not done it to get the permit.

We had crazy surge for a month or so until enough new drivers signed up. There were a lot of stories about just how many drivers couldn't get a permit: some had multiple aliases, felonies, DWIs...the list goes on.

Uber doesn't care if felons drive for them. They just want the pax to think they do.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Least successful drug dealer ever.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Since he was an "off-duty" Uber driver why even mention he was an Uber driver in the first place?


He was" OFF DUTY" soon as he got CAUGHT !


----------



## It'sMo (Aug 29, 2017)

If he offers mints, bottled water, and aux cord, it's all good.


----------



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

Tnasty said:


> It's kinda ironic that somone with no morals is working for fuber ,but there is a first time for everything.


because Fuber has such great morals


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

who the hell cares what some guy was doing while not online for Uber

if it didn't happen during a ride, then it doesn't make a difference if he has driven for Uber at some point in history


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

MHR said:


> Guess he needed a side-hustle to supplement his side-hustle.


and his side piece!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> who the hell cares what some guy was doing while not online for Uber
> 
> if it didn't happen during a ride, then it doesn't make a difference if he has driven for Uber at some point in history


That's like saying I don't care if the daycare worker watching the kids at his/her daycare job molested other kids when he/she was not at work.

Of course it's relevant. Would you want a daycare company to hire that person to work at YOUR kids daycare or would you hope their background check would exclude them?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Has it been proven the suspect was even a real uber driver to begin with or just using a beacon or sign to evade cops?

It wouldn't surprise me if he was though lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's like saying I don't care if the daycare worker watching the kids at his/her daycare job molested other kids when he/she was not at work.
> 
> Of course it's relevant. Would you want a daycare company to hire that person to work at YOUR kids daycare or would you hope their background check would exclude them?


do you know how many crimes are committed every day ? probably thousands at the least across the US

there are 100,000 or more rides on Uber each and every day....what this guy does make no difference to me or anyone else that drives or rides in an Uber unless he was driving an Uber at the time, and even then I couldn't care any less

my main point is about how they highlight drivers that have driven for Uber at any point in their life to put in the headlines for no reason at all

you or I will very likely never in our lives ever have a violent incident or car accident in a rideshare vehicle, the possibility is slim at worst

in my 15,000 rides I have never had an incident nor have I heard from a rider that they had one


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Times are hard when drug dealers work for less than $1 a mile.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

my suspicion is that he wasn't actually an uber driver.

Just using an amp and stickers on the car.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

MHR said:


> Guess he needed a side-hustle to supplement his side-hustle.


LOL!



BurgerTiime said:


> This guy could have sold drugs to his passengers .


I'm still failing to see the problem here.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> This guy could have sold drugs to his passengers


He had the special edition "Charlie Sheen Cargo Box"


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

BurgerTiime said:


> Felons are not allowed to drive school buses, take care of elderly, placed in posistions where underage minors are alone. So yeah felons should not be in the same posistions as ride-share where all those things exists and place the public and minors in danger. This guy could have sold drugs to his passengers and the possibly children. That's unless you think drug dealing felons obey the law and have morals lol! And oh yeah ones that carry fully loaded hand guns. Them are def the most caring drug dealers.


Can't lump all felons in the same boat. Sounds like you've never broken the law in your life. You must be the first.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Why does it matter if a felon is a driver if they weren't a violent offender? 
If it's a simple Marijuana possession that's over a ounce then I don't feel like they should be grouped with all felons.
I'm a felon. I'm allowed to drive on all apps. Mine was simple possession over a ounce of Marijuana. No weapons, no jail time, only got bench probation for 3 years. 
My record has been clean ever since and that was 20 years ago. 
There's a reason why most states don't look back past 10 years when doing a background check.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I wish my life was exciting enough to get caught doing Uber with that stuff inside.....I found a joint once in my pax side door pocket. 


That dude was making bank....now it's over!!!


----------



## Doc 2u (Mar 20, 2016)

MHR said:


> Guess he needed a side-hustle to supplement his side-hustle.


His driving hustle wasn't paying enough.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

The average American commits three felonies per day, every day of their adult life. About one-third of the people in prison today did not commit the crimes they were accused of, but because they are broke, poor, ignorant, or had very bad legal counsel, plead guilty to shorten a sentence for a crime they did not commit. Picking the path of least resistance out of necessity, and that's never justice.

The CFR is about 80,000 pages. No single person on the planet today knows all of the federal laws one could possibly violate.

State licensing agencies now have VERY long lists of so-called "felonies" that they not only ignore, they plead with applicants to keep it their self, because every unnecessary disclosure requires man-hours of tedious, boring, investigations to verify what they don't care about, wasting their funding on bovine scat. Hundreds, and soon thousands, of large employers aren't even including the "box" on job applications anymore, because not only does American incarcerate more people than any other nation, we have more ex-cons walking the street than any nation in all of history. 

So anyone looking down their nose at someone because of the label "felon" -- remember, you're guilty, too. And you might one day be caught in the flytrap. Nobody is innocent in the eyes of the most jealous god: the state.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Tnasty said:


> It's kinda ironic that somone with no morals is working for fuber ,but there is a first time for everything.


I see no indication that he has no morals, only that he has no respect for laws. I didn't read anything saying that he hurt anyone. All I read was that he had a gun and some drugs. It seems like most of my passengers are high on drugs... and guns can be used to defend lives.

In 2015, armed drug traffickers in Paris shot back against terrorists.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Did he get a felony walking old ladies accross the street?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

> *off-duty*


That's basically the only thing that matters to me in the article.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

MHR said:


> Guess he needed a side-hustle to supplement his side-hustle.


Actually he probably used the destination filter to help with those deliveries


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Working Skip the Dishes I've had several customers mention a previous delivery driver asked if they needed any drugs. Side hustles on side hustles indeed.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I'm surprised Uber hasn't gotten into drug dealing yet, officially.


----------

